

Show HN: FormWho - Contact form tracker - nirrrrrr
http://www.formwho.com/

======
AmadKamali
Good work...looks like something similar to dropifi...isn't it?...I am myself
interested in this space...maybe we will be future competitors..:)

A few (frank) suggestions:

Not a big fan of name.i.e FormWho.

You should charge more and prcing should be more granular.

Post a free/trial version.

Start building email list.

Show some form of user validation/feedback on frontpage...e.g. used by so and
so ...etc

Good Luck.

